#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Arabic Language Learning Collection

## Mohamed

*Arabic Language Learning Collection (******* file)*




*1.    Al Kitaab With DVDs - A Textbook For Beginning Arabic Part 1
2.    Audio Only
3.    Audio with Book courses
4.    Books, documents and Flashcards
5.    Software*

_1.    Al Kitaab With DVDs - A Textbook For Beginning Arabic Part 1_

 

The folder title for this is pretty self-explanatory. Contains the book and 3 DVDs. DVDs in ISO format for easy burning. All of the book, apart from the introduction (which is pdf) is in jpg, these are labelled logically, as I bought it used and had to edit out the writing. Book is split into chapters.

The book is meant to be used after you have completed Alif Baa (by the same author, can be found in collection 2) or have previous experience of Arabic script.

Description
Al-Kitaab: Part One develops skills in standard Arabic while providing additional material in colloquial and classical Arabic. With new video material and revised and updated texts and exercises, the bound-in and revised DVDs supersede both the former CD audio set and video DVD previously only available as separate items - making this singular volume a comprehensive whole for those immersed in the early and intermediate stages of learning Arabic.
544pgs + 3DVDs

*2.    Audio only*

*Living Language Phrasebook CD*
18 tracks ripped at 160kbs. Each track covers a different situation. This course can also be called In-Flight Arabic.

 *Vocabulearn Arabic Tapes*
8 MP3 files of about 47mins each. Level 1 and level 2 included.

*Karin C. Ryding. Formal Spoken Arabic (Basic course) CD*

 

Tracks are in varying bitrates. 106 tracks. 

This new edition, updated and with additional exercises, equips those who work, travel, and study in Arab countries with an educated form of spoken Arabic that functions flexibly in the face of various regional colloquial variants in the Arab world. Because the Arabic language has a number of very different spoken vernaculars, being able to speak and be understood in all Arab countries has become a challenge for English speakers. 

Ryding and Mehall have designed a course that teaches a standardized variant of spoken Arabic that is close to, but more natural than, the literary Modern Standard Arabic. With a nongrammar-based approach, this book fosters communicative competence in Arabic on all levels and develops speaking proficiency without abandoning Arabic script. It has proven to be clear, effective, and relevant to the needs of Americans living and working in the Arab East. 

Task-based lessons feature basic dialogues between Americans and Arabs; explanations of new structures, vocabulary expansion, and exercises; and provide gradual access to the sounds and script of Arabic by emphasizing listening and reading comprehension first, then slowly adding oral exercises and activities until the student has achieved basic proficiency. 

Not intended for self-instruction for beginners, Formal Spoken Arabic Basic Course with MP3 Files assumes some previous knowledge of Modern Standard Arabic, Arabic script and phonology, and previous or simultaneous instruction in orthography. Lessons cover topics including: Heads of State Cities and Countries Official Titles Geography Systems of Government Lost Luggage Getting Acquainted Establishing Common Ground Seeking and Giving Information Personal Needs and Family Handling Problems Eating Out Bargaining and Buying

*Teach yourself - Arabic - New Edition CD (accompanies book)*

[IMG]http://img175.images****.us/img175/3039/tyaudions2.jpg[/IMG] 

No book included, this is advertised on Amazon as accompanying the book (it can be purchased separately. 18 tracks @ 128kbs.

The Arabic taught in this course is the standard written language of more than 150 million inhabitants of the Arab states, ranging from Morocco in the west to Iraq in the east. The language in this course is based on the kind of material seen in Arabic newspapers and magazines or heard on radio and television news broadcasts. In modern everyday life in the Arab countries, so-called vernacular or dialect Arabic has supplanted Standard Arabic for spoken communication, but all these dialects derive from the parent root. If you have a grounding in Standard Arabic it should be easier to learn the modern local dialects which are based on it.

*Eastern Arabic MP3 Files (Georgetown Classics in Arabic Language and Linguistics)
by Frank A. Rice & Majed F. Sa'id*
CD files ONLY. NO BOOK. 147 tracks, @ 64kbs.
The Middle East has become an increasingly important place in the minds and concerns of the English-speaking world. This volume, originally published under the title Jerusalem Arabic, is the gold standard for anyone beginning to learn the Arabic spoken by the Palestinians, or those who live in Syria or Lebanon. Written in transcription using the Roman alphabet, the "Levantine" Arabic, or Jerusalem dialect, is a central Middle Eastern dialect and recognized by Arabs virtually anywhere - in large part due to the Palestinian diaspora - and a good choice for anyone wishing to learn a base Arabic dialect. Enhanced by a CD with MP3 files (replacing the former set of nine audiocassettes), Eastern Arabic provides the best available structured introduction to the essential features and vocabulary of spoken Palestinian Arabic.

*3.    Audio with Book courses*


*Arabic For Dummies*

 

Book in PDF and 30 track CD @ 192kbs.

Regarded as one of the most difficult languages to learn for native English speakers by the U.S. State Department, Arabic is gaining both prominence and importance in America. Recent world events have brought more and more Americans and other English speakers into contact with Arabic-speaking populations, and governments and businesses are increasingly aware of the importance of basic Arabic language skills. 

"Arabic for Dummies" provides you with a painless and fun way to start communicating in Arabic. Why should you learn Arabic? Well, besides the fact that over 200 million people in more than 22 nations use it to communicate, there are tons of reasons to get up to speed this 1,400 year old language. Nearly all of the Middle-East speaks Arabic or one of its dialects. Basic Arabic skills are extremely useful for anyone traveling to, doing business in, or serving in the Middle East. It is the language in which the Koran is written. There is a rich, centuries-old literary tradition in Arabic. 

"Arabic For Dummies" presents the language in the classic, laid-back For Dummies style. Taking a relaxed approach to this difficult language, it's packed with practice dialogues and communication tips that will have you talking the talk in no time. You'll get the scoop on: the Arabic alphabet, pronunciation, basic grammar, and the rules of transliteration; the history of the language and information on classical Arabic and its dialects; how to make small talk and make yourself understood when dining, shopping, or traveling around town; how to communicate on the phone and in business conversations; handy words and phrases for dealing with money, directions, hotels, transportation, and emergencies; Arabic culture and etiquette, including ten things you should never do in Arabic countries. 

The book also includes an Arabic-English dictionary, verb tables, and an audio CD with dialogues from the book to help you perfect your pronunciation. Written by a native Arabic speaker who helped start a year-round Arabic department at Middlebury College, "Arabic For Dummies" is just what you need to start making yourself understood in Arabic.

*Build Your Arabic Vocabulary*

 

New version which includes book, CD and flashcards. Book in PDF, flashcards in separate file. 48 tracks @192kbs.

Don't sound dumb in Dubai--a fast-and-easy way to learning everyday Arabic 
Build Your Arabic Vocabulary provides you with 640 key words and 400 
related terms, written in Arabic script and grouped thematically in 20 main 
categories ranging from home to leisure and the media. 
You get fascinating examples of Arabic as it is used everyday in the Middle 
East. You can also track your progress with engaging exercises and 
activities. Bilingual flashcards covering all key terms, plus 
easy-to-follow guidelines for systematic learning, easy memorization, and 
intuitive recall, make vocabulary building faster and easier than ever.. 

This is a combination of book, flashcards and audio CD. "Build your Arabic Vocabulary" is a new and engaging way for learners of Arabic to expand their active vocabulary and move to the next level of sophistication. The material is also an invaluable tool for exam preparation. 

Features include: 1000s of key Arabic vocabulary items; core vocabulary: nouns with their plurals, verbs and adjectives, plus additional "further vocabulary sections"; lively illustrations and design; photos and illustrations that put the words in context; and 16 topics - house and home, leisure, family, work, travel, environment, media, and many more. It includes: over 600 bi-lingual flashcards - bilingual flashcards included for all core words together with advice for easy memorisation and intuitive recall; audio CD - all words and phrases recorded by native speakers for perfect pronunciation; models and activities - examples of modern usage and lively practice activities; and expert advice and examination preparation tips.

It is written by leading teacher of Arabic at the forefront of the profession. It includes a 32-page pullout section with 640 individual flashcards arranged by topic (40 per sheet) and a 70-minute Audio CD. 

*Kullu Tamam! An Introduction to Egyptian Colloquial Arabic*

 

Book scanned into chapters (it took soooo long) and 17 tracks at 192kbs.

There are basically two types of Arabic: the local vernaculars - which are used in everyday life - and Modern Standard Arabic, which is restricted to writing and to speaking in formal settings. Anyone wanting to have a good command of the Arabic language must learn both varieties. 

Kullu tamam! takes account of this diversity in two ways: It introduces the student to the language by means of Egyptian Colloquial Arabic, and provides a basis for those who want to go on to learn Modern Standard Arabic. This is done by using the grammatical terminology common to both varieties of Arabic, by offering many vocabulary items current in both the vernacular and the standard variety, and - in the later lessons - by introducing the Arabic script. kullu tamam! uses a cognitively oriented approach, presents Arabic mainly in transcription, gives grammatical rules, and presents a wide range of pattern drills and translation exercises (with key), as well as vocabulary lists for both Arabic-English and English-Arabic. 

Illustrative texts are either short dialogues, as may be encountered in daily life in Egypt, or descriptive passages dealing with more abstract topics and using a vocabulary typical of Arabic newspapers. The accompanying audio CD carries recordings of the texts, made by Egyptian native speakers. For over ten years now, the Dutch edition of kullu tamam! has been used successfully in first-year Arabic courses at university level in the Netherlands. Now students in the English-speaking world can benefit from its clear, fresh approach. kullu tamam! is also suitable for self-study purposes.

*Read and Speak Arabic - Jane Wightwick & Mahmoud Gaafar*

 

This follows on from Your First 100 Words in Arabic, by the same author (See previous collections for this) and from the 100 Word exercise book (which is in this *******). This is the next level up. Book and 45 track CD.

Series features: Quick rewards; Designed for beginners of all ages; Entertaining and informative: Learn through activities and games; 8 Everyday topics to get you talking: Names and Introductions; Saying where you are from; Ordering drinks and snacks; Describing your house and town; Describing objects and people; Getting around; Meeting the family; Living and working. Every title in the series includes a free 60-minute audio CD for pronunciation, listening and speaking practice. "Read and Speak Arabic" uses a friendly standard Arabic understood in all countries of the Arab World.

*Berlitz Language 30 � Arabic*

 

Book + Audio file.

Basic conversational phrases including: greetings, personal needs, transportation, business, health and emergency terms, and more. 
Native voices with authentic pronunciation. 
Phrases in both English and target language, with the target phrases spoken twice for maximum learning. 
Introduction by the world-famous linguist Charles Berlitz. 
Basic grammar section, pronunciation hints, updated social customs, vocabulary index, phonetic pronunciation and foreign scripts. 
The phrase book can be used separately as a handy, pocket-size reference guide. 
Recommended for beginners, business travelers, vacationers, or as a refresher course. 

*Fundamentals of Classical Arabic, Vol. 1*

 

Conjugating Regular Verbs and Derived Nouns 
Fundamentals of Classical Arabic is a series of practical, easy-to-read books that help students learn the difficult subjects of Arabic verb conjugation and grammar. Based on methodologies used by Islamic scholars for centuries, this series focuses on grasping short, understandable principles to steadily build a comprehension of the language. 

This first volume provides a framework for studying the Arabic language, introduces Arabic word patterns, and covers the essentials of conjugating common verb and noun forms. Throughout the book, important concepts are explained in a lucid and concise manner. Tables provide a review of the concepts covered in each lesson, and the accompanying Audio CD helps students memorize conjugations of common verb and noun patterns.


*4.    Books, documents and Flashcards*

*Edward William Lane's Arabic-English Lexicon*
Edward Lane�s 8 Volume lexicon (dictionary). Hard copy of this retails at about �280 (according to Amazon). Its perfect for anyone wanting to study classical or Koranic Arabic.
In PDF, but they are quite hefty large files of about 400mb each.
You can download them from me, or if you prefer, they are available online for free from here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

These are the same ones I have, and you could just overwrite the ones created by the *******, and voila! You could seed them.

*Milet English - Arabic Flashcards*

 

Designed for both children and adults, 60 flashcards provide the Arabic for fruit, animal, musical instruments, clothes, house-hold objects. These have been scanned to jpg, in colour. The are labelled like this � 1a.jpg, 1b.jpg, 2a.jpg, 2b.jpg�.you get the idea? 

Introducing MILET FLASHWORDS - bilingual flashcards that make language learning and practice fun. Featuring words and illustrations from the popular Milet Picture Dictionary and Milet Mini Picture Dictionary series. MILET FLASHWORDS is a set of 60 bilingual flashcards. Each flashcard shows: on one side, an object in colour with its word in English on the reverse side, the same image in black and white with its word in the second language MILET FLASHWORDS covers key subjects like animals, food, home, school, clothing and more. Used alone or along with one of the Milet picture dictionaries, MILET FLASHWORDS is an easy and fun way to learn a language!

*Arabic in a Flash Vol 1 (Flashcards)*

[IMG]http://img175.images****.us/img175/3046/flash1rp8.jpg[/IMG] 

All flashcards and the accompanying booklet are scanned to jpg. Named file0001�file 0002�.etc.
File 0001 is the front of the first card, and file 0002 will be the back on the card. The card scans themselves are numbered.

*Arabic in a Flash Vol 2 (Flashcards)*

 

Continues on from Volume 1. All flashcards and the accompanying booklet are scanned to jpg. Named file0001�file 0002�.etc. File 0001 is the front of the first card, and file 0002 will be the back on the card. The card scans themselves are numbered.

While Volume 1 has a strong focus on basic communication and vocabulary-building, Volume 2 works to further develop vocabulary and introduces everyday activities, travel and leisure and economic and employment issues.

*201 Arabic Verbs*

 

201 Arabic Verb tables, all in Arabic script, no transliteration. Too advanced for me at the moment. 

*Say it in Arabic (Egyptian)*

 

As the title suggests, this is in Egyptian Arabic. It contains over 1000 words that would be useful to a traveller. It�s more a phrasebook than anything else and words are arranged logically by topic and there are a wide range of words. Also includes a few pages at the back on road signs/notices.

*Write it in Arabic*

 

Write It in Arabic: A Workbook and Step-By-Step Guide to Writing the Arabic Alphabet - Naglaa Ghali
This is a brilliant little book to learn the letters of the alphabet and basic words. Also covers the signs above/below the letters. It looks a bit like the worksheets you used to do to learn the alphabet at school.

*The 100 Word Exercise Book � Arabic*

 

The 100 Word Exercise Book: Arabic by Jane Wightwick, Mahmoud Gaafar 

100 key items of vocabulary covering 8 everyday topics: at home; around town; clothes; parts of the body; the countryside; animals; opposites; useful expressions. Modern teaching methods: flashcards; matching games; memory games; joining exercises; word searches; etc. Review, round-up and tests: a final revision of all the 100 words together. 100 tear-out flashcards: help with whole word recognition.

Read and Speak Arabic by the same authors is also in this ******* (its like the next level up) and Collection 2 has Your First 100 words in Arabic book and CD.

This book does not have the CD with it, but you can download the one in collection 2 and use it fine with this one. (I did find that the exercises in Your First 100 Words in Arabic, are exactly the same as the ones in this exercise book, I wouldn�t have bought it if I had known that first).


*Teach Yourself Gulf Arabic*
Complete book in .djvu file. Link to free viewing software: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This book will teach you how to speak and understand the spoken Arabic of the Gulf region (Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, southern Iraq, Qatar, Bahrain, the Emirates and Oman). It is not a manual of standard, or literary, Arabic, which is not a spoken language - for that use "Teach Yourself Arabic". 

However, so that you will be able to read road signs, shop names etc, there is a simple guide to the Arabic alphabet. In the first ten units of the book, you will find all the important information that you will need for good communication in Gulf Arabic. The last four units refer to specific situations in which you might find yourself if you are visiting or living in the region, and build on the words and grammar you have already learned. 

Each unit contains several dialogues which introduce the new language in a realistic context. The new words and phrases are given in both Arabic script and English transliteration. The grammar points are fully explained and illustrated and gradually build up to provide you with all you need to understand and speak Gulf Arabic. There are plenty of exercises to check your progress and the answers for these are at the back of the book or on the recording. 

The final section of each unit contains the Arabic script which gradually takes you through the Arabic alphabet so that by the end you will be able to recognise simple road signs and so on. There is a double CD (ISBN 0340912472) to accompany this book, available separately or with the book in a pack (ISBN 0340912480).

*A New Arabic Grammar of the Written Language*

 

1965 version. Lots of technical English terms�I�ve studied A-level English Lit & Lang and was still more advanced than that.


*Modern Literary Arabic: A reference Grammar*

1039 pages 
Publisher: Librairie du Liban (31 Dec 2004) 
Language English 
ISBN-10: 9953335648 
ISBN-13: 978-9953335643 

*Linguistic History of Arabic*

A Linguistic History of Arabic presents a reconstruction of proto-Arabic by the methods of historical-comparative linguistics. It challenges the traditional conceptualization of an old, Classical language evolving into the contemporary Neo-Arabic dialects. Professor Owens combines established comparative linguistic methodology with a careful reading of the classical Arabic sources, such as the grammatical and exegetical traditions. He arrives at a richer and more complex
picture of early Arabic language history than is current today and in doing so establishes the basis for a comprehensive, linguistically-based understanding of the history of Arabic. The arguments are set out in a concise, case by case basis, making it accessible to students and scholars of Arabic and Islamic culture, as well as to those studying Arabic and historical linguists.

*Hans Wehr Dictionary of Modern Written Arabic*

 

Explains words and expressions from the present-day vocabulary of Arabic.


Other Arabic book files  (too many of them to go through and give full descriptions of and pics)
Arabic Alphabet Tables
Arabic Grammar For Quran
Learning To Read Arabic For Beginners (completely Arabic script)
Arabic language and vocabulary acquisition
TALKING TO THE WORLD� IN ARABIC
Basic Arabic Verbs Conjugation Charts
My Arabic Writing Workbook
Arabic-Survival Linkword-Gruneberg
Arabic - English Children's stories
Al-kitab Al-asasi
Madina Book supplements
Arabic Printouts

*
5.    Software*

*Eurotalk � Arabic vocabulary builder*

 

Another CD in the Eurotalk series (other 2 CDs, Talk Now! And World Talk! Can be found in collection 2).

Learning new words really is child's play with this cartoon disc for 4-12 year olds 
Use the microphone to record cartoons and play them back in your own "cinema" 
Challenge your family to join in with the 9 different games 
Click on pictures to hear the words 
Win your own gold award 
Ask a friendly tiger for help - he speaks 49 languages

*Linguaphone Arabic in Action V 2.*
 

�    Over 5,000 words of vocabulary 
�    Full motion video 
�    Record, Playback and Compare facility 
�    Pronunciation analysis 
�    Conversation practice 
�    Grammar tutorials 
�    Word and Root search 
�    Interactive language games 
�    Personal progress tracking

Developed for Linguaphone, the world's leading publisher of self-study language courses, In ActionV2 is the latest edition of this best-selling computer based language learning system. From the very start, you will discover a new and compelling way to learn a language in which learning authentic Arabic comes naturally. Thanks to enhanced video content, you can now travel to an Arabic speaking country and take part in conversations with native Arabic speakers, watch videos and read articles from genuine Arabic publications. In fact, using In ActionV2 is the nearest you can get to being in an Arabic speaking county.

Learn How To: Speak Arabic like a native, with confidence and ease. Speak effectively using the appropriate style of speech and the correct pronunciation. Build sentences from your large vocabulary using the correct grammar. Read letters, reports, magazines and general articles. 
Meet people, find out about them and tell them about yourself. Find your way around, ask for directions, shop and order food and drink. Plus much more! This is all made possible because In ActionV2 is a completely interactive learning system, with an improved navigation system to access a host of features that will help you perfect your language skills. 

Develop listening skills by slowing down the native speaker to hear the correct pronunciation. Record and playback facilities allow you to compare your voice to the native speakers. Interactive games build your vocabulary in a fun and challenging environment. Word and Root search allows you to target your learning. Interactive video conversations set in the country make you feel like you are having a conversation in the country itself.

In ActionV2 is the ideal system to ensure you'll be speaking your new language with confidence and ease. 

*Basic Arabic in only 7 days*

MP3 CD-Rom

Contains two Foreign Service Institute courses in Levantine and Saudi Arabian Arabic.

*Al-Wafi � Arabic Translator v4.00*
Translation software, ISO in a Zip file. Just unzip, mount and install.See More: Arabic Language Learning Collection

----------


## Dwi Susanto

Alhamdulillah,......
Thank you very much.
As a Moslem we need it.

----------


## aliali

Looks Great
gazak allah kol 5ier

----------


## danthesh

thanks a lot

----------


## dhoomun123

Assalamu alaikum
can somebody tell me how to get this arabic collection.
Jazak allah

----------


## Mohamed

> Assalamu alaikum
> can somebody tell me how to get this arabic collection.
> Jazak allah



dear brother download the attached file and open it by the following program and it will star download all the above collection   
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edd

Assalamu alaikum.
Thank you very much, im a begginer in this lenguage. 
This collection is great.

----------


## Nasir

Thanks a Lot

----------


## angi0407

Thanks  :Smile: )))))

----------


## bajupk

Excellent Brother....Jzakumullah-u-Khair

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

Asalam o Alaikum,

dear brother,

I have bit******* but still i am not able to download the collection.
please send me the attachment to download these.

Jazakumullah ho Khair

Wassalam

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

i found the attachment  :Smile: 
sorry for bothering you

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

Asalam o Alaikum

I need help, I downloaded the ******* file and i opened it in BitLord and i waited and waited but the connection was not sccessful.
Is there any other way to dowload this collection e.g rapidshare links etc

Waiting for someone to reply



ShukranSee More: Arabic Language Learning Collection

----------


## famousasif

shukran ya habibi............

----------


## buscapmul

I accept with information:Basic conversational phrases including: greetings, personal needs, transportation, business, health and emergency terms, and more.
Native voices with authentic pronunciation.
Phrases in both English and target language, with the target phrases spoken twice for maximum learning.
Introduction by the world-famous linguist Charles Berlitz.
Basic grammar section, pronunciation hints, updated social customs, vocabulary index, phonetic pronunciation and foreign scripts.
The phrase book can be used separately as a handy, pocket-size reference guide.

----------


## hermes.beta

But how do I download it? Can not find any link anywhere...Is it one download link for everything? Or several?

----------


## StephSte

They also have an "ask the Imam" section, where you can ask any question you like regarding islam and he will post back with an answer, you can also browse through previously asked questions:

----------


## adrienndion

The book also includes Arabic-English conjugation tables, and this is the first part provides a framework for studying the Arabic language, Arabic word that one of the models for the CD in a dialogue with the book will improve your pronunciation.

----------


## angi0407

thanks

----------


## sathish_che

Thank you

----------


## ryuu

Greetings

I wish to learn Arabic but, I am unable to locate the ******* file (attached file) that will allow me to download this wonderful collection.
Could you please PM me the ******* file link?

Thank you.

Ryuu - Dragon

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## umair_ah1

where is link, i not c tht

----------


## umair_ah1

umair_ah1@hotmail.com 



plz send me link on this idSee More: Arabic Language Learning Collection

----------


## syedmarif

where is the attachment file of *******

----------


## Zorozoro

Thanks brother

----------


## RREEZZAA

asalamo alaykom ya akhi,

where are the attachment files, really I would like to learn this language very much, would you help me to download 2.Audio only please;

shokran habibi

----------


## ashleykristein

dear brother,
please send the ******* links. After login, i am still unable to view the ******* links.
Regards,
Ashley

----------


## epcman

Please re-upload the links brother. Zajhakumullah

----------


## JeanMarkale

As salaamu aleykum,
Thanks a million, it is most useful.
For those who haven't found the updated links, look on the second page of this thread.  You might have to open the links in a new tab, as I did, or copy and paste the links, to prevent them from redirecting back to the forum (which also happened to me).

----------


## koshur

tried a lot but can't locate the *******. Where is IT?

----------


## STRAWBERRY

Thank you

----------


## woshi135

Thank you very much!

----------


## sri.vp

thanks alot

----------


## Ahmadali

Assalamu alaykum. Could you plz give me know he link for this collection?

----------

